# Need to add texture to fish dish... HELP



## jerseyjay14 (May 5, 2009)

Im making a fish dish... poached seabass with parsnip puree and safron sauce.  its a popular recipe in many cookbooks.  and the flavors are great.  only issue, it needs texture... some crunch or some crisp...

id rather not sear or fry the fish to get a crust, i think its perfect poached....

any suggestions?  broccoli and aspargus kinda get old.  and crispy potatoes didnt mesh well with the other flavors.


----------



## Wyogal (May 5, 2009)

How about a salad? or maybe fried wonton skins as chips?


----------



## Dumpandstir (May 6, 2009)

What about some nuts?  Chopped walnuts, hazlenuts, or almond slivers.


----------



## Expat Steve (May 6, 2009)

*Needing to add...*

You might also want to add color, since the poached fish, parsnip puree and saffron sauce are all in the white-yellow zone.  Definitely a green vegetable.  Fresh green beans are a good choice.  I stopped steaming green veggies long ago -- yes I know there are more vitamins retained in steamed veggies, but if those lost nutrients make a difference in my overall health, well you get the point.  And boiling green beans for 5 or so minutes in salted water, makes them even greener than when they started out.  Steaming dulls their color.
Also, think about adding a broiled tomato for additional color and flavor.
Bon  appétit !


----------



## SRL (May 6, 2009)

How about some finely julienned red, yellow and green bell peppers. Either raw or barely blanch them in a saute pan. They won't overpower the sauces and can be scattered across the top of the finished fish dish for both crunch and color.


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 6, 2009)

How about not making the parsnip purée but julienning the parsnips and frying them in a wok really fast and hot so you get a seared brown colour and a crispy texture?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2009)

My first thought was fried leeks.  Cut them long and thin, fry, and place a mound right on top.


----------



## GB (May 6, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> My first thought was fried leeks.  Cut them long and thin, fry, and place a mound right on top.


What are you doing in my head????? That is exactly what I was going to say. Man you are smart


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2009)

Snoop Puss said:


> How about not making the parsnip purée but julienning the parsnips and frying them in a wok really fast and hot so you get a seared brown colour and a crispy texture?


 
That was going to be my suggestion.  You don't need a wok, however, to saute the parsnips.  I would add some carrots for color to the mix, as well. Parsnips and carrots are similar in texture and cook well together.

The poached fish really doesn't need a silky companion. It is silky on its own. 

I also like the suggestion of topping the fish with some frizzled leeks.  Easy, tasty and attractive.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2009)

GB said:


> What are you doing in my head????? That is exactly what I was going to say. Man you are smart


 
Well, apparently you have a big head or I'm shorter than I thought


----------



## Laury (May 6, 2009)

How about...

 FRIZZLED SHALLOTS

Peel 4 large shallots, thinly slice and seperate into rings.
Toss with 2 TB. flour and 1/4 tsp. salt.
Heat one cup vegetable oil on medium to 360 degrees F.
Drop 1/3 of the shallots into hot oil and fry 3 to 4 minutes until golden. Stir frequently.
Drain on paper towels.
Bring oil back up to 360 and repeat each time with remaining shallots.


----------



## MJK (May 6, 2009)

How about serving the sea bass with some of those french fried onion rings you buy in a re-sealable bag? Simple no fuss.  Serve over or on top and great flavor.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (May 9, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> My first thought was fried leeks. Cut them long and thin, fry, and place a mound right on top.


 
leeks, perfect.  why didnt i think of that!


----------



## archiduc (May 10, 2009)

jerseyjay14 said:


> Im making a fish dish... poached seabass with parsnip puree and safron sauce. its a popular recipe in many cookbooks. and the flavors are great. only issue, it needs texture... some crunch or some crisp...
> 
> id rather not sear or fry the fish to get a crust, i think its perfect poached....
> 
> any suggestions? broccoli and aspargus kinda get old. and crispy potatoes didnt mesh well with the other flavors.


 
What about parsnip crisps instead of potato crisps or deep fried parsley?
Archiduc


----------



## SeafoodCombo (Jun 2, 2009)

toast panko in butter with herb or spice - serve on top, as a base for the fish or as a side accompaniment.  adds texture and serves as a vehicle for other flavors.


----------

